# Swapping eggs



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Why do you have to wait till the second egg is laid before you swap them out with fake eggs?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You don't have to wait, but doing both together minimizes disturbing the birds. Also, you are only attacked once instead of twice.  I was told that development doesn't start till 36 hours after the parents start setting tight. Since many birds only hover over the first egg, waiting till both eggs are laid is common practice. 

I usually swap each egg when it's about 24 hours old so I don't lose track of one. The hens are very attached to the newly laid egg, so I let them enjoy their accomplishment in peace. After the initial newness wears off, they relax a bit and can sometimes be briefly distracted by some choice treat seed. Except for Mieke who is part bulldog and will latch on to your hand and not let go.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Stay Away From This Nest Box !*

Don't know if this worked. I had a problem reducing the size. With this boy, I have to wear full body armor just to look inside the box, he jumps off the nest, and comes at me. You wanna go to war ?!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I ended up swapping the egg out. Zeke didn't seem to mind and she is keeping the wooden egg nice and warm. Now just waiting for the second egg.
Thank you for the answers I wasn't sure if there was more too it. I just wanted to swap asap, felt guilty doing it but I need room for rescues and I have a big enough feral flock.
By the way Warren when I first saw your picture I thought the picture was a fake bird. What a pose! Cool picture.


----------

